
The Front Page Effect – Why I’d Rather Be on Techmeme than Digg - berecruited
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/05/11/the-front-page-effect-%e2%80%93-why-i%e2%80%99d-rather-be-on-techmeme-than-digg-mixx-etc/
======
vaksel
sure the site might give you more qualified audience, who might be more likely
to register, but that doesn't mean they'll stick around.

Chances are the users are technology geeks who'll just play around with your
site once and then will never return. Why? Because some other website caught
their attention.

Personally I'd rather get featured on a blog for my niche than on techcrunch.
Sure you'll get less hits, but the hits will be people who might actually be
interested in your product, and not the technology behind it.

------
dshah
My list: big blog mention (TechCrunch, FakeSteveJobs, etc.), digg, TechMeme,
others...

~~~
berecruited
You are right - a great blog mention (like TechCrunch) is the most valuable...
the value of a blog link quickly diminishes though as there aren't too many
massively trafficked blogs.

~~~
daveambrose
Someone featured on GigaOm a few months back put together some data around the
"Digg effect" and stickiness/surge in traffic a post on the front page. (Can't
get the link now since I'm on my bberry, but it's around).

Also, I agree with Ryan regarding the type of audience one wants to reach. For
me, TM is my first source for news in the morning because whatever is listed
there is important, and therefore valuable.

Up and coming tech bloggers like Louis Gray or Corvida can gain targeted
audiences because of TM.

------
berecruited
I rank: Techmeme, Hacker News, Digg, Blog Mention, Aggregators, 2nd tier.

You?

------
mynameishere
wsj.com, nytimes.com, ft.com, etc.

------
DenisM
berecruited(orig poster) == Ryan Spoon(article's author)

The proof is in the article's last picture.

:-)

------
mattinstlouis
Great article. Awesome insight.

